# Constipation



## belugalad (Jun 27, 2019)

I have been constipated quite a lot since diagnosis and changing my diet to low carb and have been taking Metformin for a few weeks,can anyone tell me if they have the same problems and are they having to take anything daily prescribed by a doctor such as Fybogel,as I'm wondering if taking a fibre supplement like that may be the way forward,I do eat a fair amount of vegetables and home made very chunky vegetable soup,so my diet is ok,I think.

I took 2 senna tablets last night but just a couple of small bits of matter popped out this morning,I best go and drink some more water,this is the only set back I'm haing,I was used to passing a motion a few times a day so it's quite a departure from that.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 27, 2019)

That’s most unusual with Metformin as it usually has the opposite effect .  My dad needs to take Fybogel daily  (prescribed) due to a bowel problem + poor appetite and occasionally needs some Lactulose too , personally I don’t like the laxatives that purge , I think the ones that carry more fluid into the bowel are better , but that’s just me . 
Are you actually drinking enough.

If it carries on for much longer do check with your GP


----------



## belugalad (Jun 27, 2019)

I probably can forget myself with the drinks sometimes,I've had a couple of pints this morning though and will continue,I have piles as well now due to straining,it's a good job, I had some cream for that.
My body must be missing copious amounts of baked beans


----------



## belugalad (Jun 27, 2019)

I have 150g of full fat natural yoghurt in the moring,and often have cheese,had a few babybels yesterday,those mixed with a few walnuts perhaps that's enough fat to get a bit binded


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 27, 2019)

I too have the same problem and I am also on Metformin 500mg twice a day. 
I used to eat quite a lot of wholemeal bread and pasta before diagnosis and I think my body is missing that, together with eating a bit more protein.... like 2 eggs pretty much every day. I am eating more fresh veg now too but it is clearly not making up for the loss of grain fibre so I have now started using psyllium husk which is what is in Fybogel. I only started yesterday, so it is too early to say.... I have been having a bowel movement every 2-3 days in recent weeks and I went yesterday, so the psyllium has not worked it's magic yet today! The Metformin made me loose in the beginning and still gives me an occasional stomach cramp or explosive toilet visit.... TMI sorry!.... but mostly I am constipated.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 27, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I too have the same problem and I am also on Metformin 500mg twice a day.
> I used to eat quite a lot of wholemeal bread and pasta before diagnosis and I think my body is missing that, together with eating a bit more protein.... like 2 eggs pretty much every day. I am eating more fresh veg now too but it is clearly not making up for the loss of grain fibre so I have now started using psyllium husk which is what is in Fybogel. I only started yesterday, so it is too early to say.... I have been having a bowel movement every 2-3 days in recent weeks and I went yesterday, so the psyllium has not worked it's magic yet today! The Metformin made me loose in the beginning and still gives me an occasional stomach cramp or explosive toilet visit.... TMI sorry!.... but mostly I am constipated.


Thanks,I'm going to pop down the shop in a bit and get some dark rye ryvita and have a 1 of those at intervals during the day,I might do the same with prunes too but in small amounts due to the carbs and spread out on a few occasions through the day,like you I have been eating a lot more vegetables of late,I haven't had any explosive episodes yet,maybe I'm too low carb so the Metformin may not have enough sugars to expel,can I ask where did you buy your psyllium husk from and how and when do you take it?,I have seen it online in tablet and powder form


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 27, 2019)

My sister gets it in capsule form and takes it mid morning with 2 glasses of water. I buy Regucol from Holland and Barrett in the form of a fibrous powder/husk. I stir it into a glass of water and drink it down and then follow it up with a glass of 2/3 water, 1/3 Lidl equivalent of Pepsi Max. I often dilute diet cola or lemonade like this to flavour water when I need to drink more than usual. It is really important with psyllium, to drink plenty of water with it. I sometimes dilute milk in the same way.... maybe I am just strange though!
I also eat very low carb but Metformin affects people in different ways. Flatulence is a common side effect and diarrhoea.... not a good combination together as it can be explosive, but thankfully I have never been caught short.
Personally I would be wary of the Ryvita but then I am trying to keep my BG low with the minimum insulin necessary, so not interested in eating additional carbs to get fibre when I have Regucol but will be interested to hear how you get on if you go that route.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 27, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> My sister gets it in capsule form and takes it mid morning with 2 glasses of water. I buy Regucol from Holland and Barrett in the form of a fibrous powder/husk. I stir it into a glass of water and drink it down and then follow it up with a glass of 2/3 water, 1/3 Lidl equivalent of Pepsi Max. I often dilute diet cola or lemonade like this to flavour water when I need to drink more than usual. It is really important with psyllium, to drink plenty of water with it. I sometimes dilute milk in the same way.... maybe I am just strange though!
> I also eat very low carb but Metformin affects people in different ways. Flatulence is a common side effect and diarrhoea.... not a good combination together as it can be explosive, but thankfully I have never been caught short.
> Personally I would be wary of the Ryvita but then I am trying to keep my BG low with the minimum insulin necessary, so not interested in eating additional carbs to get fibre when I have Regucol but will be interested to hear how you get on if you go that route.


Yes it was just a thought with the Ryvita,the doctor is going to call me this afternoon and I will see what he says,toiletry habits certainly make you worry,with the thought of impacting matter,I hope things improve for you,how often do you take that drink?


----------



## belugalad (Jun 27, 2019)

The doctor has just prescribed something called Cosmocol which is a laxative to remove impactation so I wont be wearing any cream coloured chinos for a while ,I thought he would have given a fibre supplement but he's prescibed these that he says I can take every day,he's giving me 30 sachets,it says on the net that it can't be taken for long periods so I think I will need to ring again and see if there is an alternative,I shall speak to the pharmacist to see what they say,when I collect it


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 27, 2019)

Good luck with that. I prefer to take a fibre supplement rather than a laxative but I am still waiting for the Regucol to work and I'm currently downing my second day's treatment of it (I take it once a day). I have used it before with success so hoping it will work. I don't feel like I am impacted as such, but just that things are not moving through my system as smoothly and regularly as I would like and passing it is hard work when it does happen!
I have been like this for a couple of months now so not concerned that it will get any worse and it is tolerable but would be nice if it improved.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 27, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Good luck with that. I prefer to take a fibre supplement rather than a laxative but I am still waiting for the Regucol to work and I'm currently downing my second day's treatment of it (I take it once a day). I have used it before with success so hoping it will work. I don't feel like I am impacted as such, but just that things are not moving through my system as smoothly and regularly as I would like and passing it is hard work when it does happen!
> I have been like this for a couple of months now so not concerned that it will get any worse and it is tolerable but would be nice if it improved.



I can only think he was trying to deal with the present problem rather than the cause but the way he suggested it could be used everyday made it sound otherwise,I would have thought myself that a fibre supplement would have been the thing to take at least in the future,I will take the dose anyway then ring back at some time and speak to someone else and ask for something that provides fibre


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 28, 2019)

Dare I ask how it is going on this front (or should I say behind )?? 
I had a movement today but I can't say there was any improvement... it was still 2 days worth and hard work.  I have taken my Regucol again today so hopefully I will see some benefit tomorrow.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 28, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Dare I ask how it is going on this front (or should I say behind )??
> I had a movement today but I can't say there was any improvement... it was still 2 days worth and hard work.  I have taken my Regucol again today so hopefully I will see some benefit tomorrow.


Hi I had a bit of a plop yesterday but nothing of great note,to be honest I feel ok,in fact I must be feeling ok as I haven't been to collect the prescription yet as the day went so quickly today,and they didn't send a text to say it was ready so I forgot about it,it would appear to be a common problem,I hope it will settle in a little while


----------



## belugalad (Jun 28, 2019)

belugalad said:


> Hi I had a bit of a plop yesterday but nothing of great note,to be honest I feel ok,in fact I must be feeling ok as I haven't been to collect the prescription yet as the day went so quickly today,and they didn't send a text to say it was ready so I forgot about it,it would appear to be a common problem,I hope it will settle in a little while,how long will your tub of Regucol last?


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 28, 2019)

I think it usually lasts a couple of months but I bulk purchased last time it was on special offer so I have 5-6 months worth if I use it every day.
There is cheaper Pysillium Husk available but the H&B Regucol also has probiotics which previously have seemed to be beneficial but they were out of stock for a long time and since it came back into availability and I got this last batch, I'm not sure if they have changed the formulation but it hasn't been nearly as effective.


----------



## Drummer (Jun 29, 2019)

It could be that you are so used to foods which do not digest well that you are expecting more residue to expel - but on low carb more of the food is digested, so you are not filling up, there just isn't much left to get rid of.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 29, 2019)

Drummer said:


> It could be that you are so used to foods which do not digest well that you are expecting more residue to expel - but on low carb more of the food is digested, so you are not filling up, there just isn't much left to get rid of.


It could be,I hadn't even thought of that


----------



## Ditto (Jun 29, 2019)

I don't take Metformin or anything (yet I should add) but do have diverticulitis so have to keep regular. I take a spoonful of Normacol with a pint of water every morning on getting up. I very rarely have any trouble. Dr Atkins suggest the Psyllium Husks which you can get in Holland & Barrett but I've never tried that. I've taken Normacol for years no problem. Make sure you get plenty of water and greens.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 29, 2019)

Ditto said:


> I don't take Metformin or anything (yet I should add) but do have diverticulitis so have to keep regular. I take a spoonful of Normacol with a pint of water every morning on getting up. I very rarely have any trouble. Dr Atkins suggest the Psyllium Husks which you can get in Holland & Barrett but I've never tried that. I've taken Normacol for years no problem. Make sure you get plenty of water and greens.


Thanks,will do,is normacol a presciption thing


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 29, 2019)

Drummer said:


> It could be that you are so used to foods which do not digest well that you are expecting more residue to expel - but on low carb more of the food is digested, so you are not filling up, there just isn't much left to get rid of.



I have found that before when I have dieted normally (ie for weight loss following a low GI plan) but this current situation is different and after two days I feel "overloaded" and there is double the normal size dense mass to pass (difficult not to supply TMI on a subject like this....sorry!). Sadly, the Regucol has not worked again today, at least not yet. 

Not heard of Normacol but will assume it is a generic Regucol?


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 29, 2019)

Actually I have just looked it up and it is a totally different active ingredient providing the fibre. If the Regucol continues to prove ineffective I may try Normacol instead.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 29, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I have found that before when I have dieted normally (ie for weight loss following a low GI plan) but this current situation is different and after two days I feel "overloaded" and there is double the normal size dense mass to pass (difficult not to supply TMI on a subject like this....sorry!). Sadly, the Regucol has not worked again today, at least not yet.
> 
> Not heard of Normacol but will assume it is a generic Regucol?


I have been like that and know eactly what you mean, when it impacts it's worrying,I feel ok at the moment,I have been surfing the net today looking at Psyllium Husks it's £19.99 (Bulk powders) for 1kg but I'm wondering how long that would last me as it's quite a bit to spend for a pauper like me,I look back on those days of fibre being obtained from beans on toast longingly.
I need to sort this out I suppose as I do have piles now from when I was straining,fortunately  I had a tube of cream for that.
Good luck anyway I wonder if you may have to take something a bit more potent to clear things and then rely on the Regucol after that has cleared,seeing you have only just started using Regucol


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 29, 2019)

My Regucol is a 350g tub and lasts about 2 months, so your 1kg will probably last 6 months, maybe longer. If you want to try some before you buy, especially such a large amount, I could send you some in a little glucose test strip pot, if you PM me your address or if you know someone who uses Fibogel, try theirs for a couple of days.... might be best to check the carb content as Fibogel may have added sugar with the flavouring. Regucol has <0.5g carbs per 5g serving.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 29, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> My Regucol is a 350g tub and lasts about 2 months, so your 1kg will probably last 6 months, maybe longer. If you want to try some before you buy, especially such a large amount, I could send you some in a little glucose test strip pot, if you PM me your address or if you know someone who uses Fibogel, try theirs for a couple of days.... might be best to check the carb content as Fibogel may have added sugar with the flavouring. Regucol has <0.5g carbs per 5g serving.


That's very kind of you,but I think I will pop in to the independant health store up the road from me and see what they have to offer,I haven;t even collected that laxative that the doctor prescribed,I'm not going to use that now,but at least I will have it for an emergency


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 29, 2019)

No worries. Let me know if you change your mind.
Delighted to report that the Regucol has worked it's magic on me since my last post. Hurray! Just downing today's dose and feeling much happier.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 29, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> No worries. Let me know if you change your mind.
> Delighted to report that the Regucol has worked it's magic on me since my last post. Hurray! Just downing today's dose and feeling much happier.


Yes I will get back to you on that,I bet you feel on top of the world now,you can relax and enjoy your day,how many days did it take to work then?


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 29, 2019)

3 days. Yes, do feel loads better thanks!


----------



## Drummer (Jun 29, 2019)

Psyllium is a lightweight low density stuff - 1Kg is a large bag


----------



## belugalad (Jun 29, 2019)

Drummer said:


> Psyllium is a lightweight low density stuff - 1Kg is a large bag


Hi I have seen this one on Amazon £7.80 with free delivery that helps,does this look ok,it's 500g     https://www.amazon.co.uk/Organic-Ps...syllium+husk&qid=1561831744&s=gateway&sr=8-33


----------



## belugalad (Jun 30, 2019)

This morning I tried a different approach,I don't ever drink hot drinks but had 2 coffees one after the other and a pint of hottish water with lemon juice and the pulp  of half a lemon,I thought I would make a trip to the toliet and was apprehensive as I'm a little sore down there,but managed to empty my colon spendidly,and there was a lot more matter than I expected when looking in the bowl,I can get on with my day feeling a lot happier,I'm off to buy some new track pants for my exercise now


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 30, 2019)

Pleased to hear you have also had success.
Are these new smaller track pants???


----------



## belugalad (Jun 30, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Pleased to hear you have also had success.
> Are these new smaller track pants???


Well I must say they were beginning to look a bit flappy,Leamington Spa only had one sports shop open and it was expensive(Sports Direct) and the quality wasn't up to much,so I popped in next door to M&S and got a nice pair of fitted leisure type pants for half the price and got 3 t shirts at a good price and they will keep me going until I lose this last stone and I think I will be a medium then as I did try one on today but too tight(I was an xl),it was encouraging to see my torso in front of a large mirror and see I'm a much better shape,my plan is to tone myself up with weights and push ups etc when I have lost this last bit of weight and be a lot fitter for Spring,that's if everything goes well.I'm off to the shop now to buy some dried prunes so I can take 3 or 4 at bed time.


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, it is confidence boosting and motivating when you can look in the mirror and see notable improvement in body shape. Well done reducing a size and good luck making it down to a medium.
Do be careful with the prunes. They really are full of sugar (albeit natural sugar, it is still likely to raise your blood sugar dramatically) I actually use 2 or 3 to stop a hypo when I am going too low and get the shakes, so not an ideal choice of bedtime snack even though you are eating them for the fibre.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 30, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Yes, it is confidence boosting and motivating when you can look in the mirror and see notable improvement in body shape. Well done reducing a size and good luck making it down to a medium.
> Do be careful with the prunes. They really are full of sugar (albeit natural sugar, it is still likely to raise your blood sugar dramatically) I actually use 2 or 3 to stop a hypo when I am going too low and get the shakes, so not an ideal choice of bedtime snack even though you are eating them for the fibre.



Hi thanks yes,I suppose I should do a before and after test with my meter tomorrow and see how it goes,and if they aren't suited to me,I'm sure my mum will like them,well at least she used to years ago.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 30, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Yes, it is confidence boosting and motivating when you can look in the mirror and see notable improvement in body shape. Well done reducing a size and good luck making it down to a medium.
> Do be careful with the prunes. They really are full of sugar (albeit natural sugar, it is still likely to raise your blood sugar dramatically) I actually use 2 or 3 to stop a hypo when I am going too low and get the shakes, so not an ideal choice of bedtime snack even though you are eating them for the fibre.



How do you get on with kiwis I'm planning to have half a kiwi a day including the skin


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 30, 2019)

I haven't tested kiwi yet but since it is a tropical fruit I am guessing it will be a spiker too.


----------



## belugalad (Jun 30, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> I haven't tested kiwi yet but since it is a tropical fruit I am guessing it will be a spiker too.


I will test them tomorrow,to be honest I have given fruit a wide berth,besides the summer fruits in my freezer which have been ok, that I have most mornings


----------



## rebrascora (Jun 30, 2019)

Yes, I am sure it is the significant reduction in fruit and wholemeal grain fibre intake which is causing the constipation problem in the first place. Sadly I am yet to see any success today, but then I only really ate one meal yesterday and my new normal seems to be to go every other day. I will be happy if it continues to occur on that time scale as long as it happen without serious effort on my part.


----------



## Ditto (Jul 1, 2019)

belugalad said:


> Thanks,will do,is normacol a presciption thing


Yes, on prescription. It's expensive to buy, over £12 a box I think.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 1, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Yes, on prescription. It's expensive to buy, over £12 a box I think.


Hi thanks,I may ask my doctor if he can prescribe something for me then,it's worth trying


----------



## Ditto (Jul 2, 2019)

belugalad said:


> Hi thanks,I may ask my doctor if he can prescribe something for me then,it's worth trying


There are different strengths, a light grey is what I usually use and a very dark one, so ask the doc what would be best.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 2, 2019)

Ditto said:


> Yes, on prescription. It's expensive to buy, over £12 a box I think.


Hi how long have you been taking that for,is it something that's ok to take every day?


----------



## Ditto (Jul 3, 2019)

I've taken it every morning for years, part of my routine. Never had any trouble. I'd have trouble if I didn't take it! Can't afford to get impacted in case the little pockets get all infected and stuff which I believe can happen. I don't have any trouble with the diverticulitis, but best be on the safe side. I wouldn't know I'd got it if they hadn't told me!


----------



## belugalad (Jul 12, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> No worries. Let me know if you change your mind.
> Delighted to report that the Regucol has worked it's magic on me since my last post. Hurray! Just downing today's dose and feeling much happier.


Hi Just to let you know, I have managed to pass a nice soft motion,it was heaven!I popped to Aldi a couple of nights ago and had a good look around the store and happpended to see packets of Linseeds and Chia seeds I have had a tea spoon of each with breakfast and dinner and they seem to have done the trick,I also found a nice bag of frozen fruits at Aldi called Four seasons fruit mix,low carb and larger fruits blackberries,strawberries,raspberries and blackcurrants it was very good value 1kg for about £2.20 so I have a larger portion of them with breakfast.It really plays on your mind when things aren't working down below,I have stopped having vegetable soup and have something healthy be it oily fish or eggs scrambled/poaced or an omelette and have that with spinach,I have also been making sure I drink more water,I think the chia and linseeds came to about £3.50 which is great,that was after ringing the GP a few days ago and asking about a fibre supplement and she wanted me to stick with the Cosmocol laxative,I've stopped taking it now.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 12, 2019)

So pleased you have had a success and found something that is working for you. I hope it continues. 
I started using chia seeds as well as the Regucol a few days ago but unfortunately still not right. The occasion you quoted above was sadly a one off that has not get been repeated so far. I am obviously still having bowel movements but they are every 2-3 days although I did go twice in 2 days yesterday and the day before, so maybe the chia is helping some but it was still a struggle. I am drinking more water but my body seems to be sucking the water back out through my kidneys. I have also been eating a few blackcurrants throughout the day from the garden.....it's funny because I can remember my Mam eating them raw like that off the bush and I couldn't understand how she could do it because they are so sour and now, since my change of diet, my tastes have altered and I too can now detect a little sweetness in them and they are quite pleasant to graze on.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 12, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> So pleased you have had a success and found something that is working for you. I hope it continues.
> I started using chia seeds as well as the Regucol a few days ago but unfortunately still not right. The occasion you quoted above was sadly a one off that has not get been repeated so far. I am obviously still having bowel movements but they are every 2-3 days although I did go twice in 2 days yesterday and the day before, so maybe the chia is helping some but it was still a struggle. I am drinking more water but my body seems to be sucking the water back out through my kidneys. I have also been eating a few blackcurrants throughout the day from the garden.....it's funny because I can remember my Mam eating them raw like that off the bush and I couldn't understand how she could do it because they are so sour and now, since my change of diet, my tastes have altered and I too can now detect a little sweetness in them and they are quite pleasant to graze on.


I hope things sort themselves out for you and I hope my breakthrough isn't short lived,I might have announced it prematurely ,I'm having at least 2 litres of water,it's just a matter of remembering to drink,which is easier said than done at times.
I have had celery the last couple of days and have been dipping it in Aldi 100% peanut butter,my weight has started to drop again,I think things have improved after stopping the daily home made vegetable soup I think my body thought it was being starved.


----------



## rebrascora (Jul 12, 2019)

Well actually I may have typed prematurely. I can now happily say that I have "been" 3 times in 3 days and whilst it wasn't as easy as I would like, there was definitely an improvement in the movement, so the chia and Regucol are currently soaking in a glass of water before being glugged. Interestingly I too had celery yesterday but with a sour cream, onion and chive dip. May try some with peanut butter with it today. I made a big pan of veggie and bean soup last night, so I hope you are wrong about that. 
Anyway, let's hope we have both turned a corner with this.


----------



## belugalad (Jul 12, 2019)

rebrascora said:


> Well actually I may have typed prematurely. I can now happily say that I have "been" 3 times in 3 days and whilst it wasn't as easy as I would like, there was definitely an improvement in the movement, so the chia and Regucol are currently soaking in a glass of water before being glugged. Interestingly I too had celery yesterday but with a sour cream, onion and chive dip. May try some with peanut butter with it today. I made a big pan of veggie and bean soup last night, so I hope you are wrong about that.
> Anyway, let's hope we have both turned a corner with this.


You will be fine with the soup it's just that I had it every day for 8 weeks every lunchtime,have a good weekend


----------



## belugalad (Jul 13, 2019)

I've had another movement today nice and easy,I didn't even remember to have the linseeds and chia in the evening but I did in the morning yesterday,maybe it's the spinach that has helped,I buy it frozen from Sainsburys,pull a handfull out of the freezer 3.5 mins in microwave add a little butter and peppper and then run it through my coooked eggs with a fork,I'm going to have spinach every day,off to buy a bag now its the whole leaf spinach it's handy in the freezer


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jul 13, 2019)

belugalad said:


> I've had another movement today nice and easy,I didn't even remember to have the linseeds and chia in the evening but I did in the morning yesterday,maybe it's the spinach that has helped,I buy it frozen from Sainsburys,pull a handfull out of the freezer 3.5 mins in microwave add a little butter and peppper and then run it through my coooked eggs with a fork,I'm going to have spinach every day,off to buy a bag now its the whole leaf spinach it's handy in the freezer



The magic of seeds! (But I bet the spinach helped too.)


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Jul 13, 2019)

Some tips here
https://www.nhs.uk/conditions/constipation/
Note the second point below (it does work)

*Improve your toilet routine*
Keep to a regular time and place and give yourself plenty of time to use the toilet. Don't delay if you feel the urge to poo.

*To make it easier to poo, try resting your feet on a low stool while going to the toilet. If possible, raise your knees above your hips.
*
_See also
https://www.toilet-related-ailments.com/squatting.html_
* Dez*


----------



## belugalad (Jul 13, 2019)

Interesting stuff about the toilet positioning,I shall have to try that if I find something in the home to raise my feet


----------



## MeeTooTeeTwo (Jul 13, 2019)

belugalad said:


> Interesting stuff about the toilet positioning,I shall have to try that if I find something in the home to raise my feet


Nip behind a bush in the garden and have a squat when nobody's looking.


----------

